# Carburetor interchange



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody had or know where I could get a chart that would show if a walbro could be used for a zama or tillotson or vice versa. I recently had a walbro that is no longer made. I was wondering if there was a different carb I could use. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to zamacarb.com select service/aftermarket on the left of the screen then select Application Cross reference. I think this is what you want. Have a good one. Geo


----------

